# Accra pics



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

*Accra, Ghana*

























Hearts Vs. Kotoko


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

tHANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS FANTASTIC PICTURES ON aCCRA IT IS REALLY SAD THAT NOBODY TAKES NOTICE OF THEM IN THIS FORUM :sleepy:


----------



## prsn41ife (Sep 25, 2005)

there are just not enough african forumers here! because these african countries deserve their own sub forums! great pics.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

prsn41ife said:


> there are just not enough african forumers here! because these african countries deserve their own sub forums! great pics.


Good point, I always noticed the lack of african forumers on SSC, and the only few are based in Europe


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

U always think of africa as a hell hole for some reason until u see the real pics !! This pics are great !! This could be anywhere in the world !!

Nice city !


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Accra has some nice buildings:


----------



## Pieter_Van_Classen (Aug 18, 2005)

Matthias Offodile said:


> tHANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS FANTASTIC PICTURES ON aCCRA IT IS REALLY SAD THAT NOBODY TAKES NOTICE OF THEM IN THIS FORUM :sleepy:


I don't think it is because they don't care, but because they don't know


----------



## Zim Flyer (Sep 2, 2004)

Excellent pictures, I think I will go to Ghana, those women look hot. 

By the way, YouAreToBlame what are temperatures like in Ghana is it humid or dry heat?


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Nice, you dont see much of Accra i think, its good that you showed them.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Hard to judge just from these pics, but Accra looks more modern than expected.


----------



## Shayan_m (Oct 8, 2005)

Amazing !


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

A great thread on Acrra that has fallen silent somehow...time to bring it back to life :lol: So here are some more Accra pics...


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

some fast food joints (SA chains)




























Golden Tulip hotel 



























new highways in Ghana (picture taken in 2006)










Mr Bigg´s (A Nigerian fast food chain):cheers: 














































National theatre in Accra


----------



## de flatneuroot (Sep 11, 2002)

Nice pics.:cheers:


----------



## urbanaturalist (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice pics of Accra. Its crazy, 52 countries in Africa, and barely a peep on this site. The Ghanian chicks look rather appealing indeed. Of course there are fine ladies all over Africa, even the ones shielded behind veils are probably hotties too.

Anyway, it looks like there is no mass transit in Accra, b/se I'm sure there population is swelling. Beyond that, the whole West African coastline is ripe for change once all the necessary ingredients (education, political culture, and social issues) are almost in place. Most of the capitals and largest cities are either near the coastline or just inland from it. Meaning that a bustling corridor/megalapolis is just a high speed train route away. The only thing I worry about is the rural/indigenous culture being forced off their tribal lands so that "modernity" can take over. 

Although this may sound to idealist, I can't imagine a West African interstate/freeway cutting up an Ashanti or Mende or Yoruba village. Though, its probably already happening.


----------



## shugs (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice.. such a clean and tidy city!


----------



## *UofT* (Jul 25, 2004)

Ghana the Country with one of the best education systems in Africa!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Not bad at all, truly a model for other African countries to copy.


----------



## Fighter786 (Nov 27, 2006)

urbanaturalist said:


> Nice pics of Accra. Its crazy, 52 countries in Africa, and barely a peep on this site. The Ghanian chicks look rather appealing indeed. Of course there are fine ladies all over Africa, even the ones shielded behind veils are probably hotties too.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like there is no mass transit in Accra, b/se I'm sure there population is swelling. Beyond that, the whole West African coastline is ripe for change once all the necessary ingredients (education, political culture, and social issues) are almost in place. Most of the capitals and largest cities are either near the coastline or just inland from it. Meaning that a bustling corridor/megalapolis is just a high speed train route away. The only thing I worry about is the rural/indigenous culture being forced off their tribal lands so that "modernity" can take over.
> 
> Although this may sound to idealist, I can't imagine a West African interstate/freeway cutting up an Ashanti or Mende or Yoruba village. Though, its probably already happening.


^^ Nigeria is supposed to grow very fast.

I gave its example as it will be in the top 10 in population in future.


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

very nice


----------

